# Need Background CD For Rocking Hag



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Will see what I can up with


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

DL, Thanks. Nice to see more West Coasters into the haunting spirit. N.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

I stayed up way past my bed time to put this together for you. I think you'll find there's lots of spook to be had in this custom track. I hope this rocks your chair! These are probably the free sounds you may have heard, but I can mix stuff like this as I do audio professionally. Loop this track and enjoy, from one haunter to another. Hope your prop works out well.

You can click this link and it will play for you. You can also right click the link and 'save target as' to download and use.

http://www.songramp.com/mod/mps/listenrm.php?Download=57512

Who loves ya?!

Dan


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Dan, 

Wow, I'm overwhelmed. Dan, you are the man! Who loves ya? I love ya!!! And so will lots of little boils and ghouls that come to the haunting. The old woman will go in the Hags Hollow, and will certainly be the hit of the show with her demented cackling. The rocking chair sound is perfect to smooth over the sound of the windshield wiper motor noise of my prop. There were lots of "rocking chair" bits I listened to, and you picked the best for a warty old witch chanting and waiting for the kids to come. I can appreciate all the time you put into it because I can hear all the different pieces you mixed.
Thank you so very very very much,

Crazy Aunt Nancy
Atascadero, California


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You're very welcome Nancy! Really glad you approve. I enjoy doing it too, of course. I hope your prop is a hit! Keep in touch and let me know how it all goes! We want a vid too!

Dan


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice work shockwave, that sounds great. I will also download it.


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello Michigan,
It is great, isn't it. Don't forget to thank Dan from Long Island, NY. Some mixing talent, huh!
Crazy Aunt Nancy


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You're welcome folks. Download away! A couple of pages in I have another one here if you want to grab it. It's a prison/dungeon sound track. Grab it!

Dan


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

One thing I had thought of was to use the "Terror Tales Of The Old Sea Hag" LP as your background, but this mix seems like it would work better.


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Halloweiner,
Thanks for the thoughts. Now I need to look up the "Terror Tales of the Old Sea Hag". Might be an excellent alternate sound effect bit because we will have the Hag out for 2 days this year. 
Thanks for brainstorming,
Crazy Aunt Nancy


----------



## esbit (Feb 6, 2011)

great mix ,Thanks Dan


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Halloweiner,
Great idea. Now I will look up "Terror Tales of the Old Sea Hag" and have an alternate background choice because our haunt will be open 2 days this year.
Thanks for brainstorming for me,
Nancy


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

You're welcome Esbit.

Yes, the more diversity the better. Alternate sound tracks are good. Sure wish I could see your haunt. Be sure to take pics.

Dan


----------



## esbit (Feb 6, 2011)

I lost most of my photos in my old computer when I died in Jan, I still have few on the camera I will try and get them posted soon

esbit


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

Shockwave,
Finished The Hag, and with your rocking witch chants, she is quite professional. Here are a couple of photos (the dog in the last shot is real).
View attachment 16192


View attachment 16193


View attachment 16194
Sorry you can't see the details in her face and hands. I'm not the best photographer either. But she is done, so now on to a Grave Grabber.
Crazy Aunt Nancy


----------



## diajoh (Sep 25, 2010)

I wanna see that dog when Granny goes postal.


----------



## Crazy Aunt Nancy (Apr 29, 2008)

D, This Jack Russell has been through so many Halloweens, nothing much scares him now. So my true test of "scary!!" is when the dog reacts, starts barking and tries to attack a monster. All that he does now when the rocking chair is in motion and the witch is cackling, is try to bite the skids of the chair. The Hag has pretty good rocking action and did squash the dog's nose a couple of times. N.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow wow wow! That is really impressive! I hope you posted this one in the prop forum too. You'll get some how-to questions on her for sure. I'm blown away impressed- ya done great!

Dan


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Awesome propr. Way to go.


----------

